# ShengEn F-II Stickers



## chumblaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey does anybody elses F-II stickers fade? I just got my F-II like a week ago and the stickers are almost completely faded out white.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 28, 2010)

Ive had mine a day ago and the stickers are already fading


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

they fade, but mine have never faded to the extent of being all white


----------



## chumblaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay well two of my blue stickers are pretty much completely white. Where do I get replacement stickers? I really like the shape of the F-II ones and I would like to stickers rounded just like these to replace them.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

cubesmith.com, the have small stickers but im not sure if they are rounded. i think they are, im also getting mine today. If you decide to not replace them yet i suggest avoiding getting CRC on them as the loosens the pigment in the stickers and smears.

EDIT:Also you could have found all of this info via the search function, i advise using this, as some of the cubbing community frown upon not using it and berate them because of it. Also if you create too many threads that are already discussed you'll get banned.


----------



## chumblaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright thanks, I'll hold off for a couple of days and use my Ghosthand, let me know what happens with the stickers you order if they are same size, etc..
Thanks for the help and PM me or post on this thread when you replace your stickers.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem. I would post a picture but i don't have a camera at the moment


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

I really DO NOT see how your FII stickers are fading color that much.... I've had my fII for months and Ihaven't had to change stickers. if you take care or your cubes more maybe you wouldn't have this problem.
TREAT YOUR CUBES LIKE GOLD AND WE WOULDN'T HAVE STUPID THREADS LIKE THIS MADE ABOUT THE SAME THING 3 TIMES IN ONE WEEK!!


----------



## chumblaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Geeze... calm down jack It's just a thread about stickers... I take care of my cubes and its not my fault the stickers fade its not like Im purposely butchering my stickers. I have other cubes and the stickers don't fade on them like they do on the F-II I have. I also haven't seen a thread about fading F-II stickers all week so I decided to make one.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Geeze... calm down jack It's just a thread about stickers... I take care of my cubes and its not my fault the stickers fade its not like Im purposely butchering my stickers. I have other cubes and the stickers don't fade on them like they do on the F-II I have. I also haven't seen a thread about fading F-II stickers all week so I decided to make one.



Sorry... Just saying... I have quite a few FII: No sticker fading... and if they fade just buy more here


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21405&highlight=fading+stickers
Look closer inside.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2010)

My F-II stickers are completly butchered; peeling all around but no fading whatsoever. I think I have it a litle over three months.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Got mine yesterday and have been playing with it almost non-stop and i haven't noticed any fading. If it happens i guess i'll get some cubesmith ones since i do want black stickers instead of white ones since i have the white cube.

Also, has anyone put standard sized stickers on their F-II? I know it's slightly rounded so that's why it's got smaller ones but i don't like how they look that much. I'd prefer full sized ones but i wonder if they'd start to peel off soon.


----------



## shelley (Jun 28, 2010)

This exact problem has plagued Rubik's storebought cubes long before any Chinese DIYs were on the market. A solution already exists. Stop making threads on this subject.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 28, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I really DO NOT see how your FII stickers are fading color that much.... I've had my fII for months and Ihaven't had to change stickers. if you take care or your cubes more maybe you wouldn't have this problem.
> TREAT YOUR CUBES LIKE GOLD AND WE WOULDN'T HAVE STUPID THREADS LIKE THIS MADE ABOUT THE SAME THING 3 TIMES IN ONE WEEK!!



=\ ive noticed that different f2 have different sticker fading time. the ones with blue cores fade significantly slower hten the ones with beige cores. (for example my f2 (beige core) logo is completely black and white while my friends is perfectly colored(blue core))


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

I got cubesmith stickers, so I wouldn't know.

For the good week that I had the regular stickers, they didn't fade at all, and I thought they were really high quality.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 28, 2010)

i know somebody whos FII did that in about a week. we thought it just might be differences in skin oil? i had mine for a month and they werent really fading and then i switched to half bright cubesmith ones


----------



## Owen (Jun 28, 2010)

Happened to me.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 29, 2010)

@owen and mitch what color cores are your f2s? im curious ;]


----------



## Matt S (Jun 29, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I really DO NOT see how your FII stickers are fading color that much.... I've had my fII for months and Ihaven't had to change stickers. if you take care or your cubes more maybe you wouldn't have this problem.
> TREAT YOUR CUBES LIKE GOLD AND WE WOULDN'T HAVE STUPID THREADS LIKE THIS MADE ABOUT THE SAME THING 3 TIMES IN ONE WEEK!!



Interesting, the stickers on both of my FIIs were almost unusable after only two days of use. They were noticably faded after just one session of 100 solves. I wonder if the humidity had something to do with it.

anyway, awesome cube. And Cubesmith stickers are better for recognition anyway.


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jun 29, 2010)

My FII stickers faded in about 2 days. Every solve left small smudges and scratches. Good thing i had a bunch of cubesmith stickers at the ready.  BTW, my cube came from speedcubeshop.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 29, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Alright thanks, I'll hold off for a couple of days and use my Ghosthand, let me know what happens with the stickers you order if they are same size, etc..
> Thanks for the help and PM me or post on this thread when you replace your stickers.



The small cubesmith stickers do have rounded corners like the FII, but not as rounded. The stickers also seem to be a tiny bit bigger than the FII original stickers.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 29, 2010)

3x3 eyes said:


> My FII stickers faded in about 2 days. Every solve left small smudges and scratches. Good thing i had a bunch of cubesmith stickers at the ready.  BTW, my cube came from speedcubeshop.



Same, but I had tiles.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 30, 2010)

So has anyone tried normal sized stickers on their F-II? I don't like the small stickers too much but i wonder if the larger stickers will be more prone to peeling.


----------



## Rorix (Jun 30, 2010)

I have them, they don't peel but they chip quite a bit


----------



## ─━K` (Jun 30, 2010)

ShengEn F-II Stickers is beautiful ,but it will fade quickly.（ShengEn cubes are produced in my hometown!!yeah~)


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, they look nice but definitely don't last. All my colors are okay so far except green which is getting very scratched up and i don't know why. I bite my nails so i don't have any, and if I really was scratching it why isnt all the colors getting scratched not just green? So weird. Oh well, i'll probably get some cubesmith ones. Might have to get smaller ones, not sure i want them getting chipped...


----------



## Erdos (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had mine for a little more than a month. They're pretty beat up and chipped. It's almost as bad as my 2 year old storebought cube which has major peeling issues.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 1, 2010)

F-IIs with the blue cores have the worst stickers. The definitely fade, but the ones with the white-ish core has pretty decent stickers, but I had to replace them. They didn't fade for me.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jul 1, 2010)

I never had experience with fading (except with the logo sticker) but the stickers are beginning to curl up. I already am waiting for my new rounded stickers to arrive though just for the sake of having spares in case the rest of the stickers fades.


----------



## wing92 (Jul 1, 2010)

my cube hasn't had a single problem with fading. i have used it very often for a few months. a few of the stickers are a bit scuffed up but i don't treat my cubes all that well.


----------



## Samania (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine faded just like yours, but not competely white. I changed them with c4u stickers because I'm too cheap to buy cubesmith stickers and they seem to hold up pretty well. I didn't changed the white side though  but the sheng en logo's colors competely faded an all that's left is the black outline.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 2, 2010)

my first two FIIs were fine. I got them maybe 6 months ago. the last 3 I got faded in a day. I recommend trimming your fingernails. that seems to be the curprit for scratches.

If Sheng En would just make a cube with good stickers and caps that stay on it would be the best cube ever.


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are what my F-II stickers look like if anyone else wanted to know, and I think it has to do with my fingernails stretching along with the oil in my hands, the two end up killing the stickers on this cube.


F-II Stickers


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

My FII stickers faded so fast. After two days of solving (at the time I solved less than two hours a day) my blue edges were faded around the edges (so I basically had blue circles for the blue edge pieces). It wasn't a week after that that my yellow was nearly white, my recognition was terrible, my green and blue started looking similar, etc.

Cubesmith small size stickers saved the day!


----------



## elemcee (Aug 10, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Here are what my F-II stickers look like if anyone else wanted to know, and I think it has to do with my fingernails stretching along with the oil in my hands, the two end up killing the stickers on this cube.
> 
> 
> F-II Stickers



This is what one of mine started to look like, but worse. Probably because I just left it rolling around in my backpack. My other F-II that I've been more careful with has held up much better.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 10, 2010)

mine are fading too, but not really fast.
i'm just waiting for it to be a dodo cube before i resticker...


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 10, 2010)

mine faded in 3 days !


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my F-II today, unlike I've read in some reviews, the orange and red are distinguishable enough... The orange is quite bright, so in poor light conditions, one would rather confuse it with yellow or white. Anyway, me likes.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine were okay. A bit faded, to be honest.
The blue wore out in two weeks, and I restickered it. Now it's good.


----------



## ioScream (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the Sheng En FII as well.. awesome cube.. and in a matter of 2 days the stickers are quiet worn. 

Also, some of the tiles pop off, and I was attempting to glue them down as they came off (minus the center pieces), but before I got finished with them all I dropped it on a deck, and lost 1 stupid tile, and I'm having trouble finding where I can order some replacements. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

use CUBEMITH type F sticker


----------



## vancuber (Sep 4, 2010)

my white FII stickers faded so much I kept on accidentally putting a yellow piece during my white cross, so it was all screwed up. I heard that some people's fII stickers don't fade? anyway, I replaced them with Cubesmith tiles so its all good now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 4, 2010)

A good thing I do is to replace all the stickers (after they fade) except the white side or white center sticker. The logo colors fade, but not the black lines. So your SE logo will be clear.


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 5, 2010)

As the stickers on my F-II are starting to fade I'm noticing they seem to be getting a slight sticky feeling on them. I generally wash my hands before cubing so I know the stickiness isn't coming from me, and it's the only cube I have that feels like this. Anyway, when the stickers get too bad I'll just order a replacement set from Cubesmith. 

Mike


----------

